# a-arm bushings



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

Does anybody know where I can get a complete aftermarket a-arm bushing kit for an IRS brute?Does anybody know how much Twisted Customs bushings are?


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Contact brute650i on here.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I had twisted bushings, they squeak. They are really tight though. I recall right it's 189 for em

I would check out ASR or Kujo (I have Kujo)


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I have the ASR bushings and I'm very happy with them. I think they were $110 for complete upper and lowers.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Did you use grease zerks for the ASR? Just wondering, I was considering them before the Kujo's


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I used grease zerks on mine. They are cheap and you might as well spend the little extra time and money to do it right the first time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Try all balls racing.....


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Just put in an All Balls Upper right A-arm/control arm bushing kit on yesterday, $40. Pretty basic. Just a suggestion though, before putting bearings in, rap them in paper towel and put them in the freezer. If shrinks them and makes them easier to get in. The needle bearing is VERY easy to break and hard to get in. Freezing the needle bearing first will definitely help, the hiem bearing isn't so hard to get in, but freezing that too will help.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

look up brute650i he sells the kujo ones i think, either way i got some from him and there great


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

jrpro130 said:


> Did you use grease zerks for the ASR? Just wondering, I was considering them before the Kujo's


I didn't do the zerks. The only reason you would need grease is to keep water out. I don't do a lot of water riding.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Waddaman said:


> Just put in an All Balls Upper right A-arm/control arm bushing kit on yesterday, $40. Pretty basic. Just a suggestion though, before putting bearings in, rap them in paper towel and put them in the freezer. If shrinks them and makes them easier to get in. The needle bearing is VERY easy to break and hard to get in. Freezing the needle bearing first will definitely help, the hiem bearing isn't so hard to get in, but freezing that too will help.


this is true. they break hella easy. tis why Nitrile 90 durometer replacements (what these are made of) are the ticket. not to mention the durability.

FYI - durometer is a measurement of hardness


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Very true stevo... day is da bomb!!


----------

